# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Tips para el ahorro de luz??

## valeh

Realmente me gustaria que alguien nos pueda dar consejos utiles para ahorrar luz en casa y así pagar mucho menos la factura de la misma

----------


## Jonasino



----------


## NoRegistrado

> Realmente me gustaria que alguien nos pueda dar consejos utiles para ahorrar luz en casa y así pagar mucho menos la factura de la misma


Lo primero es no hacer spam.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

